# Hobie Livewell Primer Bulb



## Hobart

Bought a Pro Angler 14 few weeks ago and decided to go ahead and get the livewell also. I am having a difficult time getting it to prime. I have read about the primer bulb. Have any of you guys used this and how did you install it. Can you prime the pump from inside the tank with the primer bulb? Went ahead and ordered a Primer Bulb off Flea Bay be here in a couple of days.


----------



## bbarton13

i added one just after the outflow on the pump. fill up past the pump and primes easy.


----------



## Hobart

Installed the primer bulb 2 squeezes it's primed and pumping thanks Brandon.


----------



## Hobart

Pic


----------



## kayakfisherman777

*Hobie Livewell Pump Fix*

My Hobie live well wouldn't prime and I bought this on eBay. It works 100% of the time! amazing! 

http://LivewellPrimer.com


----------

